# Fat cat pees standing, fur soaked constantly



## bingbong (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a 20 lb female Siamese. (Yes I know she's overweight and the vet knows and changing food/restricting food has not worked, so the next step is a prescription cat food diet) She's on grain free dry food now - Taste of The Wild. She doesn't like canned food much.

She had runny poop for a bit. She began rubbing her booty on the ceramic tile, rugs, beds, anywhere and 'wiping' her behind after she pooped. I'd often get up to find brown streaks here and there. She'd lay with her leg propped up and growl and hiss at us. I gave her quite a few baths. Her butt was red and swollen from all the smeared poop. 

I have taken her to the vet about it and he found nothing wrong. No worms. He said it could be a grooming problem due to her size. He gave me flagyl and kaolin/pectin. She got better, except now she has started peeing standing up. Literally there is NO PEE in the litter box. She goes to the box, but since she doesn't squat, it all runs down her backside, all over her fur. She just hops out soaking wet. The angry red booty (we call it a monkey butt) has returned. - it's like a cat with a bad diaper rash!!

The stench is unbearable. She reeks of cat pee. I can only give her so many baths and I already spent $200 to have the vet check out her butt!! I can only assume her butt hurts (diaper rash!!) so that is why she quit squatting. 

Any suggestions?!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

When my cat recently had an impacted mass removed from her colon by going through her butt, she had the same thing - angry monkey butt.

My vet recommended Preparation H (the human medicine) but very little (since the cat might lick it off). I would call and ask your vet for sure if he thinks Prep H would be okay for your girl.

I used a baby wipe every once in a while when my cat would get poopy-butt after this, and it both helped keep her clean AND soothe her angry heiny.

If you have pet clippers of any kind, you can also trim/shave down some of the fur around her butt (even though she's shorthair) which will help keep her a bit tidier down there.

Depending on what you want to invest and how long you think this might last (sometimes these things become mini-habits and they keep doing this after the physical symptoms have disappeared) you could invest in a large 18-gallon storage container and cut a hole in the side, for a litterbox. My cat is a litter-flinger and "elevator butt" when she pees, so a super high-sided litterbox has helped a lot. I followed this guide:

BETTER LITTER BOX -- CATS ADORED

There are also great pet wipes out there called Petkin that can be used as non-bath cleansers :}

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petkin-Tushie-Wipes-100-Count-Pack/dp/B001F0RCDC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1453402870&sr=8-7&keywords=pet+cat+wipes[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Petkin-Cat-Wipes-100-Count-Pack/dp/B001F0RCDM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453402924&sr=8-1&keywords=petkin+cat[/ame]


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Poor girl! It does sound to me like the basic issue is her weight, however feeding her more/less/different dry food is very unlikely to cause a change.

I'd start by reading over this article: Feline Obesity: An Epidemic of Fat Cats by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat weight management, obese cat, cat weight loss It's very long, but extremely detailed and describes how to transition a cat onto wet food and then how to safely get them onto a diet plan. I don't think more vet visits will do any good at all.

You could try putting less litter in the box, part of the problem could be that squatting makes her feel unsteady in deep litter, so less litter to shift under her feet could get her squatting again.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Bingbong!
I don't know how old she is, but even younger cats can get arthritis, especially overweight ones...all the extra weight is hard on their joints, and can cause pain, so they don't/can't groom themselves as well, and trying to squat is painful, so they end up being 'high pee'rs' or having elevator butts, when they have to go!

The prescription cat food, isn't going to be really any better for weight loss, unfortunately...
If you could get her interested in ANY canned food, it would be a great step in the right direction!
And scheduled feeding times, with portion control! 
Good Luck!
Sharon


----------

